# Hello



## Mariann (Apr 21, 2005)

Hello
this is my first time here. My name is Mariann, I'm 39 and about to start my 4th iui treatment, but this time I will be on 4 different types of drugs. I  am just very upset at the moment as the last lot of iui, s were for me painful and did not work. I don't know any one who doesn't have kids and feel completely isolated. Our infertility is unexplained,which is just horrid, I don't know if i would feel 'better' if there was a reason for not being able to conceive. We have been ttc for seven long painful years and I have never even been late. I just want to know how others cope as I feel so sad its just seems too much.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there Mariann ~ welcome to FF 

Sending you big hugs, i'm sorry you are going through such a tough time......i'm sure you will find loads of friendship and advice here, i know it was a lifeline for me when i was ttc.

There's a few boards that should be really helpful to you.....here's the link for the IUI board:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,7.0.html

Feel free to ask any questions or join the others chatting there 

Theres an Unexplained board too: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,111.0.html

All the best to you hun and loads of luck for your tx,

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi Mariann,

Just wanted to say hello to you. 

I am relatively new to this site too. Since I have discovered it a few weeks ago I have found it really supportive. I am 32 and we also have unexplained infertility diagnosis so far (due an HSG soon). I know how you feel, sometimes I think the prognosis is good as there is nothing actually wrong with me but at the same time I know there must be something wrong somewhere. I'm not sure if its actually better or not to have another cause for infertility, but I'm sure we all suffer the same level of anxiety.

I am hoping to start IUI soon and it will be my first treatment, I am excited and scared all at the same time. Anyway, with people to 'Chat' to on this website we may find the whole process easier.

Wishing you all the luck in the world, 

Saskia xx 

PS. Have sent you a few bubbles too!!!!


----------



## Mariann (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi
thank you for the support. I feel a lot better today, we are going on holiday to Disney World before we restart the treatment and I,m going to be positive and I will buy a baby grow( never done this too superstitious)
Good luck with the IUI,


----------



## lisa-lou (Aug 11, 2006)

hiya im lisa. im on the waiting list for iui.

im sorry tohear your other attemps were un sucessfull. im intrsested to know what was painfull? 

ive always wanted to go to disney land but my husband and i are waiting til we have children.

ive been ttc for 5 years and im also new to this group.

so do you have any children already?


----------



## sweetheart (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello Mariann,  

Just wanted to welcome you to the site.

I too have 'unexplained infertility', and I'm not sure what's worse knowing there is nothing wrong or knowing there is something wrong which can be put right!

I had an HSG 2 days ago to find if my tubes were blocked as they could not get to my tubes when doing the laparoscopy. I was told my tubes were fine. Not really sure what happens next as they didn't make me a follow up appointment.  

Most of my friends have got children and didn't have any problmes ttc which is really frustrating as me and my DH want children so badly.
I am just hoping that now I have had the HSG and had the dye flushed through, that I will fall pg naturally.

Good luck with the tx and fingers crossed.  

Katie. x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi mariann and welcome to the site 

Good luck with this IUI and keep positive 

I think having unexplained infertility is more frustrating - as my hubby has 100% abnormal sperm and i was so pleased when the doctors told us this as i felt now i know why we arnt getting pregnant! I know i shouldnt have been pleased but it gave me a reason which made me feel better.

I hope u love this site as much as i do

Kate xx​


----------



## ava (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi mariann sorry to hear that life is so tough at moment,Iwont give you lots of platitudes about hanging in there Ijust want you to know i can imagine the pain you feel at times and that my thoughts are with you love Avaxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Mariann

Welcome to FF!  I'm sure you'll get loads of support and advice on here from others who know off the traumas of IUI!!

Take Care 

Amanda xx


----------



## Mariann (Apr 21, 2005)

thanks to everyone for the great welcome. 

Mariann xx


----------



## Alley (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Marian

I'm 39 and everyone I know has kids or is now pregnant.  I feel so jealous, but I feel isolated like you.  This is a common theme for people ttc with IF - you will find FF very helpful.  The more you use this site, the more poeple get to know you and bring you into the fold.  Its a lif-line for me.

Re undiagnosed IF.  I know what our problem is, its irreversible and pretty sever - this means I feel cornered and helpless.  I'm sure you feel helpless for different reasons, but you have hope, you have all the key bits in the right places, if you see what I mean.  Try not to be too despondent and keep   .  What I am trying to say is you aren't alone in how you feel and known cause is no comfort when its irreversible.

Alley xxx


----------

